# Bay Kings???



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if they are catching Kings @ Palafox Pier???


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw some caught two weeks ago, haven't heard of anything since


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hard to get bait now... rain pushed it all out...

the kings should be following the row mullet out in the gulf now.


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

my buddy and i were out in the bay a couple of weeks ago and got caught up in a school of big jacks. right before we were about to leave, when he was pulling his bait in a 51#king slammed his bait and screamed acorss the bay. i think he was out a couple of times after that with no luck.


----------

